
Graphical muusic - DanielRibeiro
http://seawitchery.tumblr.com/post/4070384205/i-started-out-clicking-strategically-and-by-the
======
_delirium
Original source, which also has some other cool projects: <http://lab.andre-
michelle.com/tonematrix>

------
th0ma5
And of course the Monome <http://monome.org/> project has been dedicated to
real-world tactile, hackable, and stylish hand-made versions of such an
interface.

